# Camefromeurope



## Camefromeurope (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi, I am just a person that came from a different culture to explore yours. I am almost 30 years old, have been married over two years.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Camefromeurope said:


> Hi, I am just a person that came from a different culture to explore yours. I am almost 30 years old, have been married over two years.


Unless you're from some strange European hamlet chances are America is not as different from Europe as you may think. I'm a fellow European who moved stateside almost 4 decades ago... 

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

After spending five days in Paris over the Easter holidays, I can say without a doubt North America is the equivalent of a trailer park full of buck-toothed yokels.

Mind you, that conclusion came to me after spending time with real French citizens. France has it's own problems, like the Sudanese trinket hucksters to can't help themselves from pissing into the shrubs (in plain sight) along the river near the Eiffel Tower.....classy!


----------

